# Orbea 2007 catalog



## rollinrob

Hi All 
I was at my LBS today ordering my 2006 orbea Opal and the rep happened to be in the shop dropping off the 2007 catalog. I have taken some pics for your pleasure.. Get your drool bibs on..


----------



## rollinrob

this 1st set is of the Orca


----------



## rollinrob

this second set is of the Opal


----------



## rollinrob

*opal*

Here are the spec for the opal


----------



## rollinrob

The Onix tdf Built with U;tegra with mavic equipe wheels


----------



## rollinrob

*Onix tde*

Onix Tde Built with sram rival with mavic aksium wheels


----------



## rollinrob

*Onix Tdi*

Built with Campy Mirage


----------



## rollinrob

*Bikes for girls*

The Diva


----------



## rollinrob

*Time Trial*

These are sick


----------



## rollinrob

*More time trial*

The cheaper version


----------



## dave99ag

Oh my!

I better not show that pink Diva to my wife or she'll be wanting an upgrade.


----------



## rollinrob

I Like the green version of that bike. I wish they offered it on the mens orca..


----------



## fabsroman

RollinRob,

Can you post pics of the 2007 Arin? Thanks.


----------



## pantag

Awesome pictures. ~ Thank you. Does anyone have the .pdf electronic version of the '07 Orbea catalog?


----------



## 66Hyenas

Thanks for the beautiful pics, rollinrob.


----------



## ampastoral

wow!!! great deals and spec for 07! looks like i'll start saving now to upgrade my 05 onix frame to that red opal next year.....geesh, those basque doods are killing me....


----------

